# Freestyle Motocross: Before and After Cloning



## Rekd

Was at the Fairplex in Pomona last month shooting the ASA World Championship of Freestyle Motocross. There were light poles and palm trees everywhere making it hard to get clean shots. 

Here's a shot of Taka Higashino of the Metal Mulish doing a no hander superman. I removed the light pole from most of the shot. You can still see a trace of it in the spokes of the back wheel, but I think it turned out pretty good.

Before:




After:


----------



## gsgary

It looks like you have used a high ISO again and it's not very sharp


----------



## Rekd

:er:

Stop me if you've heard this Gary... I'm about as n00bie as n00bie can be, and this was taken nearly 2 months ago, long before I knew how to set ISO. (I still don't but that's a topic for another thread.)

Also, this thread isn't about what ISO to use, it's about using the cloning tool. Once I start taking shots based on ISO I will post with that as the subject.

I appreciate you reminding me (again) that I used the wrong ISO, but there's not much I can do about it now, so lets try to stay on topic, mkthx.


----------



## gsgary

Rekd said:


> :er:
> 
> Stop me if you've heard this Gary... I'm about as n00bie as n00bie can be, and this was taken nearly 2 months ago, long before I knew how to set ISO. (I still don't but that's a topic for another thread.)
> 
> Also, this thread isn't about what ISO to use, it's about using the cloning tool. Once I start taking shots based on ISO I will post with that as the subject.
> 
> I appreciate you reminding me (again) that I used the wrong ISO, but there's not much I can do about it now, so lets try to stay on topic, mkthx.


 
If you position yourself better you will not need to clone, try and look for clean background before you start shooting. It's best to learn the basics of exposure before you worry about cloning


----------



## Rekd

gsgary said:


> If you position yourself better you will not need to clone, try and look for clean background before you start shooting.



I understand the concept you're trying to portray. And I appreciate it.  

The problem here is you can't always (ever?) tell where the optimal shot will be during these events. I could be in the prime spot for one trick, then the next trick won't "apex" at the same place, making my placement that much less important.

This shot is a good example of the items in the background.





And this should show you how it can be a matter of a fraction of a second to get a good background given the nature of these types of events...




As I shoot more (and learn more) I try to find the best placement. It's just not always possible to be in a spot that will afford me the best background. So my cloning techniques come in handy.


----------



## gsgary

Rekd said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you position yourself better you will not need to clone, try and look for clean background before you start shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the concept you're trying to portray. And I appreciate it.
> 
> The problem here is you can't always (ever?) tell where the optimal shot will be during these events. I could be in the prime spot for one trick, then the next trick won't "apex" at the same place, making my placement that much less important.
> 
> This shot is a good example of the items in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this should show you how it can be a matter of a fraction of a second to get a good background given the nature of these types of events...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I shoot more (and learn more) I try to find the best placement. It's just not always possible to be in a spot that will afford me the best background. So my cloning techniques come in handy.
Click to expand...

 

In that case, next time concentrate on getting the expose right and don't worry about the background
Use the center focus point only Al servo, ISO100 (don't use auto ISO) because it looks bright where you are shooting


----------



## Inst!nct

wayyy too much sharpening for my taste :/


----------



## TheCoolerKing

Any cloning used in the world of photojournalism is equal to epic amounts of fail.

With that said...if you REALLY want to be on topic get this thread out of the PJ forums.  

Also dont shoot down people for telling you how it is.  You need to improve so instead of making excuses go out there and reshoot (or shoot something different...but better). 
Anyways why are we looking at a 2 month old image?  So you found out how to clone.  Whoopee.


----------



## Rekd

TheCoolerKing said:


> Any cloning used in the world of photojournalism is equal to epic amounts of fail.



Sure, kid. You're the know-all judge, jury and executioner. Sorry to pollute your precious forum with my crap. (Oh, sorry, it's not your forum? Wouldn't know that by the way you act.  )



> With that said...if you REALLY want to be on topic get this thread out of the PJ forums.


No, thanks. In case you failed to read the forum it's in, it's Photojournalism *AND SPORTS GALLERY*. (I highlighted that last part there that you seem to have missed.)



> Also dont shoot down people for telling you how it is.  You need to improve so instead of making excuses go out there and reshoot (or shoot something different...but better).


I shot him down because he continually goes off topic. Not a difficult task to stay on topic IMO. Well, not for most normal people that is. But you also failed to see that I acknowledged his critiques regardless of the fact that I wasn't asking for C&C. I was simply sharing something I did. Easy enough, no? 



> Anyways why are we looking at a 2 month old image?  So you found out how to clone.  Whoopee.


I've been cloning for years. I used it to make what I know was a bad shot a little better. If you don't like it, that's fine... but to be honest, I don't recall asking for your C&C. 

If you've got  to rub a n00bie's face in **** to make yourself feel better; by all means, you go girl! :lmao:

Now... in all seriousness, I can take constructive criticism, as I showed earlier in this thread. All you're doing is acting like an 8 year old. It's not a good look for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheCoolerKing

lol, k.


----------



## Inst!nct

Rekd said:


> Sure, kid. You're the know-all judge, jury and executioner. Sorry to pollute your precious forum with my crap. (Oh, sorry, it's not your forum? Wouldn't know that by the way you act.  )
> 
> No, thanks. In case you failed to read the forum it's in, it's Photojournalism *AND SPORTS GALLERY*. (I highlighted that last part there that you seem to have missed.)
> 
> I shot him down because he continually goes off topic. Not a difficult task to stay on topic IMO. Well, not for most normal people that is. But you also failed to see that I acknowledged his critiques regardless of the fact that I wasn't asking for C&C. I was simply sharing something I did. Easy enough, no?
> 
> I've been cloning for years. I used it to make what I know was a bad shot a little better. If you don't like it, that's fine... but to be honest, I don't recall asking for your C&C.
> 
> If you've got  to rub a n00bie's face in **** to make yourself feel better; by all means, you go girl! :lmao:
> 
> Now... in all seriousness, I can take constructive criticism, as I showed earlier in this thread. All you're doing is acting like an 8 year old. It's not a good look for you. :mrgreen:



what?


----------

